# Good tasting fat-free mayoniase?



## Matt Smegal (Aug 18, 2003)

I've been following the Eating for IBS diet and it's been somewhat a help, but I am having trouble finding a good tasting fat-free mayonaise? Anyone know any good brands to look for? And possibly some other good quick recipes that aren't in the book? Thanks for the help, it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Heather Van Vorous (Oct 2, 2001)

Hi Matt - Kraft fat free mayo is pretty tasty if you add a squirt of fresh lemon juice to it. You can find a whole index of IBS-safe recipes sources here (many are fast and easy) web page Best,Heather


----------



## fishnets (Oct 3, 2003)

It's not fat free but it is much lower in fat- Nayonaise. It's made with eggs instead of soy. I think it tastes exactly like regular mayo, so much better testing then "regular" diet mayos!


----------



## marvin3784 (Nov 17, 2002)

Did you mean soy instead of eggs?


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

MattI normally do not comment directly regarding other proposed approaches to dietary therapy in IBS, as long as those approaches are rooted soundly in the physiology of IBS as it is known to date and inclusively, and if the dietary advice recommended is qualified with the physiologic limitations taken into account based on sound medical facts.I do take exception with the adoption of the specific claim of "IBS-Safe" Recipes. This implies to the average patient, who will infer from such a statement, that there are recipes safe for all ISB patients. I wish it were true, but there is no such thing except under patient specific conditions.This is only possible for a patient, "safe", if their specific food and chemical sensitivities have been identified by an accurate method and removed from the diet in total.Anything less cannot be relied upon implicitly as safe.In fact, many so called safe IBS diets and recipes and eating lists contain foods which are wholly intolerabe to some patients with IBS.The caveat is that htis physicologic problem is true only within the 70% of the population with a diarrheic component to their symptomology.For whatever reason, and there are several pathways to this end result, these patient lose oral tolerance to some foods and no to others.Each patient has a unique profile of safe/unsafe that unless it is taken into account, the mahjority of a population will receive some relief, while the minority of the population will be a combination of total relief and no relief subjects.The physiologic basis of fact has become clearer in just the past 2 years with new "in body" invasive investigations and new technologies which allow us to actually duplicate and quantify the relase of inflammtory mediators in respopnse to food challenge in these IBS subjects...and the profile of just the cytokine mediators alone shows stunning variation in immune response ...the only sure thing is that it happens...the array of foods possible and the mediator array end point possibilities are mathematically astonishing.But the net result is the same...isolate the specific foods for that patients sensitivity profile and then you have approached more closely a truly safe eating list for that patient.Lowered risk, however, is a reasonable claim when dealing with this problem..A similar situation has been isolated in victims of migraine as well, whether or not they suffer IBS comorbidity.MNL


----------

